# .30 06 Ammo and clips



## djm1369 (Nov 8, 2004)

Im sorry if this has been covered before but i could not find anything. What is a cheap site to buy a larger clip for a .30 06 and a site for cheap ammo preferably 180 grain. also there are so many different types of rounds full metal jacket platinum tip ballistic tip just to name a few...what would be best for hunting? thanks in advance for the replies


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

well 5 is likely the limit for hunting in your area, why the need for a large clip? Not to mention it depends on which model rifle, there is not a universal clip for all 30-06's you know.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

If you are thinking about just doing some recreational shooting the sportsmansguide.com has some ammo usually if you buy a large quantity. I just ordered some Olympic ammo from Greece. 150 grain, 400 rounds for $85.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Stick away from the olympic, that junk is bad news.


----------

